
NASA Releases Latest Software Catalog to Public to Spur Tech Innovation - richerlariviere
http://www.space.com/35912-nasa-public-release-software-catalog.html?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=facebook&utm_campaign=socialfbspc&cmpid=social_spc_514630
======
richerlariviere
Download link of catalog:
[https://technology.nasa.gov/NASA_Software_Catalog_2017-18.pd...](https://technology.nasa.gov/NASA_Software_Catalog_2017-18.pdf)

------
RubberSoul
Some quick search counts for the catalog:

25 matches for "U.S. and Foreign Release"

67 for "General Public Release"

175 for "Open Source"

212 for "U.S. Release Only"

225 for "U.S. Government Purpose Release"

So a good chunk of stuff is openly available, but there's a lot that could
still be opened up.

------
fosco
I attempted to request access to some 3 of their projects and was denied
because it was 'Government Use Only' and I did not try pretending I was
another Government Agency.

I love the idea but it seems it is not as 'released' or as open as I initially
thought it was.

------
r24y
Wonderful; now we can proactively modify Curiosity's code to act as an
interplanetary telegraph so Matt Damon doesn't have to do it once he gets
stranded there.

